# Online gallery, slideshow and album proofing



## emirpli (Apr 8, 2008)

I  just published an online proofing solution for photographers and I would love to hear what professionals like you think about it.

*Here is a quick description:*
Gallery Director Pro is an online gallery, slideshow, shopping cart, album proofing and order tracking system. There are no monthly fees, no commissions and it can be used with any lab you want.

URL: Gallery Director:: online proofing for photographers

Any feedback would be AWESOME.

Thanks!


----------



## jeanbean (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm fairly new to the online photo proofing site, but yours looks fab! have you gotten many responses so far?


----------

